# Please read...this is important!



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

I was browsing a local highly read state magazine by sportsman and came across this article that needs to be read so that everyone understands our rights. Please spread this to everyone you know and educate as many people as you can that don't know or understand. Click link to read article.



http://www.louisianasportsman.com/details.php?id=1566


----------



## jmast (Nov 30, 2007)

good point thanks for the article.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info Flyboy...I'll pass it on for sure.


----------



## OH_Hunter24 (Nov 3, 2008)

As a matter of fact I just educated 4 people on this very subject this past weekend. I didn't realize that the problem was so wide-spread... Thanks for posting.


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

nice article


----------



## ShootToKill10 (Aug 22, 2007)

great article very interesting I just learned something new


----------



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

Good to know. I thought that ever since the instant background check went into effect they had you on record as buying that gun since you had to fill out the form and all of that.


----------



## Groundshrinkage (Dec 11, 2008)

I am pretty sure that handguns have to registered with the Sheriffs office here in my home state of IL. Not sure if thats true everywhere, but here for some reason handguns must be registered. i didn't know this until recently.


----------



## Shadow Man (Mar 25, 2008)

Very timely article for me. Girlfriend's dad passed away and she's got his handguns. Girlfriend doesn't want the guns, doesn't know what to do with them and is scared of them. (Her dad had cancer and wanted to put himself out of his misery with them so she REALLY doesn't want them around.) 

She knows I'm a hunter and all that, and I've offered to search the guns' values and sell them for her. Having never dealt with handguns or selling guns before, I found this information very useful and appreciate you posting it up for us. Normally, I buy 'em. Not sell 'em! 

Shadow Man


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

:thumbs_do

What does this have to do with Bowhunting?


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

Campo said:


> :thumbs_do
> 
> What does this have to do with Bowhunting?



I notice that it's in the 

*Legislation and Hunting Rights *

section. 

:thumbs_up


----------



## N2RCHRY (Feb 12, 2005)

Campo said:


> :thumbs_do
> 
> What does this have to do with Bowhunting?


Not much BUT I'm SURE ALOT of the bowhunters here REALLY appreciate the info...


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

Note that it was moved from Bowhunting... :smile:



Silver Pine said:


> I notice that it's in the
> 
> *Legislation and Hunting Rights *
> 
> ...


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

> In every case, these honest, law-abiding citizens, most of whom had legally received a firearm from an individual or were preparing to purchase one from another individual, were asking either how to go about registering their firearm or change the registration in their own names.


So are you advocating gun owners just not be so naive? Or....something else??? (I'm not understanding the meaning of your point, if it's something different than what I stated)

In NC.... (If I'm not mistaken) ANY handgun must be registered through our sherrif's dept.. I'd like to know if that's actually the case, though. I know I can't purchase a handgun without said permit (from an arms dealer). I'm not sure if the same holds true for private transactions, but if not....what's the purpose of the law in the first place? I suppose (if its not a requirement) they're hoping all of the privately owned handguns will eventually work their way out of circulation?????

I don't get anxious when the state trooper's behind my Yukon. I know I'm not doing anything wrong.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

JV NC said:


> So are you advocating gun owners just not be so naive? Or....something else??? (I'm not understanding the meaning of your point, if it's something different than what I stated)
> 
> In NC.... (If I'm not mistaken) ANY handgun must be registered through our sherrif's dept.. I'd like to know if that's actually the case, though. I know I can't purchase a handgun without said permit (from an arms dealer). I'm not sure if the same holds true for private transactions, but if not....what's the purpose of the law in the first place? I suppose (if its not a requirement) they're hoping all of the privately owned handguns will eventually work their way out of circulation?????
> 
> I don't get anxious when the state trooper's behind my Yukon. I know I'm not doing anything wrong.


Yes, that is what this article is about....most gunowners not knowing or understanding their rights. There is no registering or changing ownership when selling or exchanging a weapon privately. The form that you have to provide your information when you purchase a new weapon from a dealer is purged from the FBI's computer 24 hours after the gun dealer calls to get the OK to sell you the weapon; so there is no record of that purchase. At least this is the way it is in my state: Louisiana.


----------



## trapper dan (Sep 10, 2007)

Flyboy718 said:


> Yes, that is what this article is about....most gunowners not knowing or understanding their rights. There is no registering or changing ownership when selling or exchanging a weapon privately. The form that you have to provide your information when you purchase a new weapon from a dealer is purged from the FBI's computer 24 hours after the gun dealer calls to get the OK to sell you the weapon; so there is no record of that purchase. At least this is the way it is in my state: Louisiana.


And in Florida.


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Federal laws and state laws are different.


----------



## Cyrille (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the "backup" I already knew that but had never seen it in print, I/we now have tangable proof with the publication of that article!


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

*This is what I suggest...*

I suggest that everyone that reads this post and article find out for their individual state what the laws are...I may be wrong but I believe this is the same across the country.

Don't forget what our Second Amendment states!


The Second Amendment (Amendment II) to the United States Constitution is the part of the United States Bill of Rights that declares "a well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed."


----------

